# Algea



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I have this nasty brownish algea on my fake plants, Mag scraper and the tank walls.
Its been here for awhile, I just always scrubbed it off..

Its annoying me now. It get all over my fake plants, So I just end up throwing them out and replacing them.
Id like not to blow money nor time or artificial plants.

Any1 know how i can get rid of it.
Blackouts didnt work.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> I have this nasty brownish algea on my fake plants, Mag scraper and the tank walls.
> Its been here for *awhile,* I just always scrubbed it off..
> 
> Its annoying me now. It get all over my fake plants, So I just end up throwing them out and replacing them.
> ...


 Whats a while? It sounds like diatoms to me. How long has this tank been setup or have you had mini cycles? I would just scrape it off. Is the tank in sunlight?

More tank specifics would be helpful.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Tanks been set up for a year.
So no cycles.

No sunlight, But im using t12 bulbs from homedepo-- dont know the K raiting....
That could be the problem.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How long do you keep you're lights on for?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

your bulbs are propably old

green algae is from sunlightr


----------

